# Sony Xperia Protokolliste,bzw. Verbindungsliste?



## V!PeR (25. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,ich hab mal ne Frage.Wo finde ich die Protokolliste wo  alle empfangenden und abgegangen SMS und Anrufe aufgeführt werden mit  Zeit,Nummern und Datum? 

Gibt es das überhaupt? 
Bei Nokia Handys gibt es ja auch so ein Protokoll....


----------



## V!PeR (26. August 2010)

Gibt es sowas wirklich nicht bei Sony Ericson?


----------



## V!PeR (29. August 2010)

*Push*


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. September 2010)

welches Xperia denn ?


----------



## V!PeR (1. September 2010)

Das Sony-Ericsson Xperia X10


----------



## ShiZon (1. September 2010)

V!PeR schrieb:


> Das Sony-Ericsson Xperia X10



Gibt es bei dem Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 sowas wie Verbindungen, Datentransfer bzw. Datenaustausch.

Weißt du da gibt es ein komisches kleines weisses Ding, das nennt sich Benutzerhandbuch, ja das kannst du benutzen indem man darin liest.

Sorry das ich so Fies bin, aber wenn man das Benutzerhandbuch gar nicht oder gar nicht richtig liest und dann einen solchen sinnlosen Thread öffnet, wobei alles in dem Benutzerhandbuch steht, dann frage ich mich manchmal warum die Gerätehersteller sich überhaupt die Mühe machen ein Handbuch in deutsch drucken zu lassen, wenn der Kunde doch eh alles weiß.

Wenn die Software spinnen würde oder irgend was anderes nicht stimmt, dann kann ich durchaus verstehen das man Fragen hat die gerne beantwortet werden möchten, dann sind solche Threads sinnvoll.


----------



## V!PeR (1. September 2010)

...und wieder so ein möchtegern Klugscheisser 
Statt das man diese ''sinnlose'' Frage einfach beantwortet und so einen sinnlosen Text dahin klatscht....,damit hätte man ne menge Zeit gespart,aber nee,man muss ja ein auf wirklich richtig intelligent machen 
Warscheinlich hast du selbst noch nicht mal peilung -.- 
Wenn du wüsstest um was es geht,dann wüsstest du auch warum ich frage -.-


----------



## ShiZon (1. September 2010)

V!PeR schrieb:


> ...und wieder so ein möchtegern Klugscheisser
> Statt das man diese ''sinnlose'' Frage einfach beantwortet und so einen sinnlosen Text dahin klatscht....,damit hätte man ne menge Zeit gespart,aber nee,man muss ja ein auf wirklich richtig intelligent machen
> Warscheinlich hast du selbst noch nicht mal peilung -.-
> Wenn du wüsstest um was es geht,dann wüsstest du auch warum ich frage -.-



Wieso Klugscheißer, ich habe mir das Handbuch zuwenigstens durchgelesen und festgestellt das kein eigentliches Verbindungsprotokoll gibt, aber ich habe das hier gefunden, wenn das wirklich das deutsche Handbuch ist dann gute Nacht, das ist einfach nur grausam übersetzt worden, zumindest der Index.

Das hat nichts mit "Peilung" zu tun, man muß sich halt Zeit nehmen und sich mit seinem Smartphone beschäftigen, na gut wenn das Handbuch nichts wert ist bzw. schlecht übersetzt wurde, dann hilft gar nichts mehr.

ShiZoedit: Falls ich dich damit angegriffen habe, entschuldige ich mich dafür und möchte die Angelegenheit friedlich klären. *Hand geb*


----------



## V!PeR (1. September 2010)

Joa ok...
Ich hab dazu auch nichts gefunden,darum hab ich auch diese ''sinnlose'' Frage gestellt,weil manche Menüpunkte wohl auch mal schwer zu finden sind.

Ich meine jedes Nokia (Selbst aus der Steinzeit) hat sowas,aber so ein angeblich tolles Handy nicht?
Das Handy ist eh völlig vorm Ar***,davon abgesehen.Sowas schlechtes hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Schon dumm,wenn man solche Sachen noch nicht einmal hat.

Es ist wie ein Angriff rüber gekommen und verschauckeln lasse ich mich auch nicht gerne,so wie jeder andere auch nicht,deswegen so meine Reaktion...,sollte klar sein.

*Hand geb und alles wieder gut*


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. September 2010)

Also X10 ist erstmal ein sehr gutes Handy, man muss halt sich mit den neuen Smartphones sich bissen außereinandersetzen und schon findet man alles, was man will.

In der Rubrik Telefon als Extra-Menü muss Protokollliste vorhanden sein


----------



## V!PeR (2. September 2010)

Ich hatte schon mehrere Smart Phones und dieses finde ich mit abstand das schlechteste.
Sprachquali ist schlecht,Menüführung ist schlecht.Das Teil ist am anfang gleich mit dem Internet verbunden was nette Kosten verursacht,wenn man es nicht weiss.Das Gerät geht dauernd kaputt (Lädt nicht mehr) Die Akkulaufzeit ist schlecht und jetzt erzähl mir mal das es ein gutes Handy ist.Das Handy ist innerhalb von noch nicht mal 2 Monaten das zweite mal in der Reparatur.Das Design ist ganz nett,aber das wars auch schon.

Telefon,als Extra Menü?Wie jetzt?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (2. September 2010)

Also, ich hab das Teil meiner Freundin gekauft und sie ist begeistert.

Sprachquali ist mehr als gut, das Gleiche gilt für die Menüführung und wenn dir diese nicht gefällt, dann kannste es nach deinen Wünschen anpassen. 

Jedes Smartphone ist von Anfang an mit Inet verbunden, aus einem einfachen Grund. Wenn man sich so ein Teil kauft und dann holt man sich generell HSDPA Netz dazu, sonst nimmste diesem Handy das "Leben" weg

Das mit dem aufladen stimmt, hat meine Freundin jetzt neulich auch bekommen, müssen wir umtauschen, aber bei der Zusammenstellung an Hardware in dieser kleinen "Kapsel" unterzukriegen, ist auch eine Kunst für sich

Außerdem ist das Teil sehr sehr "mächtig". Man muss sich eben mit jedem Smartphone ausseinandersetzen.

Ich habe WinMobile zum ersten Mal probiert und dachte mir "ey, wo ist das und das?" man muss sich halt hinsetzen und paar Stunden rumspielen und probieren, deswegen heißen die Teile !Smartphone!

Du scheinst einfach total aufgeregt zu sein und liest dir gar nicht durch, was ich schreibe.

In solchen Handys ist unter Rubrik, Schaltfläche mit Telefon, immer ein riesiges Menü mit weiteren Menüs. Klick dich doch mal durch und gucks dir an, was es alles kann.

Wenn du dich mit Android nicht beschäftigen willst, dann gib das Teil zurück und hol dir Symbian bzw. Apple.


----------



## V!PeR (2. September 2010)

Prob ist einfach nur das ich mich mit Sony nicht auskenne und zum ersten mal das Teil vor den Augen habe.Vorher hatte ich immer Nokia und da war es nie ein Problem,auch wenn die Menüführung ein wenig anders war.
...und die Sprachquali ist fürn Ar***...das sagt jeder,auch ich selbst...Naja,jeder reagiert da wohl anders drauf.
Ich will einfach nur wissen wo alle Verbindungen stehen,wenn es das Handy überhaupt kann,ein simples Nokia kann es und durch geklickt hab ich mich genug.


----------



## ShiZon (2. September 2010)

V!PeR schrieb:


> Prob ist einfach nur das ich mich mit Sony nicht auskenne und zum ersten mal das Teil vor den Augen habe.Vorher hatte ich immer Nokia und da war es nie ein Problem,auch wenn die Menüführung ein wenig anders war.
> ...und die Sprachquali ist fürn Ar***...das sagt jeder,auch ich selbst...Naja,jeder reagiert da wohl anders drauf.
> Ich will einfach nur wissen wo alle Verbindungen stehen,wenn es das Handy überhaupt kann,ein simples Nokia kann es und durch geklickt hab ich mich genug.



Bist du dem Link gefolgt, den ich reingestellt habe? Hier hast du ihn noch einmal, vielleicht hilft dir das Programm besser mit dem Sony Ericsson Xperia 10 zurecht zu kommen.

Bitte schön: Anrufdauer/Gesprächszeit


----------



## V!PeR (2. September 2010)

Ja,soweit war ich auch schon....
Aber taugt das auch was?


----------



## ShiZon (2. September 2010)

V!PeR schrieb:


> Ja,soweit war ich auch schon....
> Aber taugt das auch was?



Keine Ahnung, ich habe kein Sony Ericsson, gibt es für das Programm denn keine Anleitung?


----------



## V!PeR (2. September 2010)

Müsste ich mal gucken....,aber sollte es ja eig,oder?


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. September 2010)

Es gibt sicher hunderte Apps im Market die das können, einfach mal da drin suchen vll.? oO


----------



## V!PeR (3. September 2010)

Joa,alles klar,danke.Ich werde mich mal auf die Suche machen


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. September 2010)

Ich erinner mich dass es Netcount z.b. gibt für Datenverbindungen.

Ich benutze so Programme aber nicht da sie einfach Akku saugen wie blöd.

Kann man sowas nicht auch auf der HP des Providers nachschaun?


----------



## V!PeR (6. September 2010)

Aber normal hat doch jedes Handy schon von Werk aus aufm Handy,oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. September 2010)

Android wohl nicht 

Ich habe das Feature aber bisher auch noch nicht gebraucht/vermisst.


----------

